# Lenze Vector Fehlermeldung Lu



## Deti (25 Januar 2015)

Hallo Mitstreiter,

seit einem Jahr betreibe ich meine Drehmaschine zu Hause mit FU Lenze Vector E 82EV751S4B200,also 3Phasen 380 V ,750 Watt.
Parametrierung über Funktionsmodul,Standard I/O PT E82ZAFSC010 als Schnittstelle für externes Poti und R/L Umsteuerung.
Betriebsart Vectorsteuerung.
Alles ging gut,bis jetzt plötzlich ohne Änderungen an Netz oder Gerät beim Einschalten die Fehlermeldung Lu  Niedrigspannung kommt.
Überprüfung der gesamten Parametrierliste ergibt nichts auffälliges,ständig liegt IMP an (Impulssperre aktiv,Leistungsausgänge gesperrt).
Fehlermeldungsabfrage Code 0183 ergibt richtig 142 ,Code 0043 ergibt 0,keine Störung,ebenfalls Code 0161 gibt aus keinen Fehler,Fehlerhistorie 
(0162 bis 0164) gibt aus EEr.
Daraufhin externe Anschlüsse am Funktionsmodul geprüft,alles ok.
Motor ohne FU geprüft ist ok,Spannungen am Eingang FU ok.
????????????????
Wer kann mir Hinweise geben wie ich das Problem lösen kann ?
Besten Dank im voraus 
Detlef


----------



## kapo666 (26 Januar 2015)

Hallo Leti,

Die "LU" Fehlermeldung zeigt an, dass die Zwischenkreisspannung zu niedrig ist. Die Spannung müsste um die 530V DC sein. Die Zwischenkreisspannung wird dir auch im GDC angezeigt.
Wenn die Eingangsspannung in Ordnung ist, ist vermutlich der Gleichrichter oder die Kondensatoren defekt.

MfG
Kapo


----------



## weißnix_ (26 Januar 2015)

Ergänzend: Schaltest Du häufiger die Netzversorgung des Umrichters? Oder hast Du starke zyklische Lasten mit Wechsel Generatorisch/Motorisch?
Eine Netzdrossel vor dem Umrichter senkt die Belastung für die Gleichrichter und die Kondensatoren.

Edit: Unbedingt nochmal am Eingang die Phasen auf Ausfall einer davon prüfen...


----------



## Deti (27 Januar 2015)

Danke für die Beiträge.
GDC hab ich nicht,aber über Keypad ausgelesen ergibt sich 
C 0052  Motorspannung   0 Volt
C 0053  Zwischenkreisspannung  386 Volt ??

Am Eingang des FU liegen (nochmals überprüft ) 230 Volt Phase -PE  und 380 Volt Phase -Phase,und das dreimal.

Wie bei  Betrieb einer Drehmaschine üblich gibt es natürlich Lastwechsel,aber nicht stark da eine Modellbauer-Drehmaschine  kein Hochleistungsdrehen wie in der Industrie erforderlich macht, hier geht ja alles etwas ruhiger zu.

mfg Detlef


----------



## weißnix_ (27 Januar 2015)

Scheint sich ein Eingangsgleichrichter verabschiedet zu haben. FU kaputt...

send wia hendi


----------



## Deti (27 Januar 2015)

He Landsmann,
was heißt send wia hendi ??


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Januar 2015)

Heisst, bin unterwegs und benutze mein mobiles Fernkommunikationsgerät.

send wia hendi


----------



## Deti (9 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
nachdem der Fehler nun eingekreist wurde -FU in die Tüte und zur Fa.Lenze geschickt mit Reparaturauftrag.
Und da beginnt das Elend:
Für Privatleute werden keine Arbeiten durchgeführt,nur für ordentliche Firmen !
Außerdem ist der FU schon 10 Jahre alt,da wird nichts mehr repariert!
Ich meine das ist eine Bombenreferenz für die Fa.Lenze.
Gibt es denn hier im Forum jemanden der mir das Ding reparieren kann oder eine dazu fähige Stelle kennt?
Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar
Detlef


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Februar 2015)

In den Bereich der 400 Euronen für 'nen neuen würdest Du wohl auch mit der Reparatur kommen.
Spontan fällt mir Unis ein. Die repariern so'n Zeugs angeblich. Hab selber keine Erfahrungen mit denen.
Hier guggen


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Februar 2015)

Ansonsten bleibt noch ebay.


----------



## weißnix_ (9 Februar 2015)

Sry, grade hab ich mitgekriegt, das Du Dir anscheinend das Teil erst Weihnachten geschenkt hast. Also wirst Du wohl nicht nochmehr Geld in ebays Fortbestand investieren.


----------



## Deti (10 Februar 2015)

Nee,das Teil lief ja ein Jahr problemlos.
Danke für den Hinweis UNIS,dem gehe ich jetzt mal nach.
Einen anderen FU zu kaufen bei E-Bay ist auch eine Option,aber da können  ja nach längerer Lagerung von Anfang an die Zwischenkreiskondensatoren 
tot sein.
Detlef


----------

